# PCGH.de mit HTTPS: SSL-Umstellung noch heute



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH.de mit HTTPS: SSL-Umstellung noch heute*

						Voraussichtlich heute im Laufe des Tages werden Schritt für Schritt alle Bestandteile der PCGH-Webseite, also PCGH.de und auch PCGH Extreme, auf SSL-Verschlüsselung umgestellt. Für etwaige Probleme bei der Umstellung bitten wir um Nachsicht.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH.de mit HTTPS: SSL-Umstellung noch heute*


----------



## hAS3 (15. Mai 2019)

Halte ich für eine gute Sache und einen aus heutiger Sicht notwendigen Schritt in Richtung Datensicherheit. PCGH war bis jetzt eine, wenn nicht sogar die, letzte Webseite die ich regelmäßig besuche, welche noch nicht auf Verschlüsselung gesetzt hat. Daher Daumen hoch und viel Erfolg für eine unproblematische Umsetzung.


----------



## BikeRider (15. Mai 2019)

Ich habe bis jetzt keine Probleme.
Mit meinen Firefox läuft es wie geschmiert.


----------



## LMarini (15. Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank für das Umstellen. Das ist in der heutigen Zeit wirklich eine gute Sache.

Sowohl PCGH.de als auch das Forum laufen bei mir mit https einwandfrei!


----------



## IICARUS (15. Mai 2019)

Läuft auch mit Opera gut. 
Finde ich auch gut so und so nebenbei wird es auch von Suchmaschinen positiv mit eingestuft.


----------



## Körschgen (15. Mai 2019)

Und wann kommt das Update auf eine moderne Forensoftware?

Responsive Design und mobile Bedienbarkeit sollten im Jahr 2019 absolut selbstverständlich sein.

Ich kann nur noch Mal auf das CB Forum hinweisen, mit seiner hervorragenden Xenforo Umsetzung.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Mai 2019)

Muss ich auch zugeben, das Xenforo auf dem CB Forum ist einfach richtig hervorragend.
Aber ich glaube hier arbeitet man auch schon dran.


----------



## EyRaptor (15. Mai 2019)

Sehr schön @PCGH


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Mai 2019)

Sehr vielen Dank vorallem an ZAM und das technische Team, aber auch an die PCGH-Redaktion, dass dieses Feature endlich eingeführt wird.  :thumbsup:

Einzig in den Artikeln wird mir im Brave-Browser unter iOS12.2 noch kein HTTPS angezeigt.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine moderne Forensoftware wie Xenforo like CB - dann wäre alles perfekt.


----------



## Wake (15. Mai 2019)

Noice



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Und wann kommt das Update auf eine moderne Forensoftware?
> 
> Responsive Design und mobile Bedienbarkeit sollten im Jahr 2019 absolut selbstverständlich sein.
> 
> Ich kann nur noch Mal auf das CB Forum hinweisen, mit seiner hervorragenden Xenforo Umsetzung.



Mir würden schon funktionierende Graphen bei Benchmarks auf der mobilen Seite von PCGH reichen.


----------



## Rubmary (15. Mai 2019)

Optimal, ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. Mai 2019)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Und wann kommt das Update auf eine moderne Forensoftware?
> 
> Responsive Design und mobile Bedienbarkeit sollten im Jahr 2019 absolut selbstverständlich sein.
> 
> Ich kann nur noch Mal auf das CB Forum hinweisen, mit seiner hervorragenden Xenforo Umsetzung.


Also ich finde die alte Software schicker 
Schön simpel und Übersichtlich


----------



## Körschgen (15. Mai 2019)

Schön simpel, wenn man sich die Finger bricht um 2 Sätze zu zitieren...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Editor ist zum Kotzen, Bilder und andere Medien einbinden ein Krampf mit einer Bedienbarkeit aus Anfang 2000.

Das ganze Forenlayout, mit dieser dämlichen Werbung im Top, die immer verzögert lädt und das ganze Forum noch Mal runter schiebt.

Das ätzende Geklicke um an "neue Beiträge" oder "eigene Beiträge" zu kommen, an 2 völlig unterschiedlichen Stellen und vieles mehr.

Das ganze Forum ist auf eine Bedienung von 2002 mit dem PC ausgelegt, und wirkt heute einfach nur alt und von Gestern.


----------



## Krabonq (15. Mai 2019)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Das ganze Forenlayout, mit dieser dämlichen Werbung im Top, die immer verzögert lädt und das ganze Forum noch Mal runter schiebt.



Auch am PC immer wieder ein Unding.


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. Mai 2019)

Gut, bei mobiler Bedienbarkeit kann ich nicht mitreden 
Ich bin ausschließlich am PC/Tablet mit Desktopansicht und Adblocker unterwegs


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2019)

1. Wir bügeln noch Mixed-Content-Fehler aus, da gibt es noch ein paar. Außerdem stellen wir heute nicht nur PCGH um, sondern auch unsere anderen Seiten. Dauert also alles ein bisschen.
2. Sysprofile-Signaturen sind jetzt leider hinfällig, zumindest die Bilder. Wir filtern alle Mixed-Content-Inhalte bzw. biegen die Links auf SSL um - notwendigerweise. Generell werden Bildeinbindungen ab sofort über http hier nicht mehr funktionieren.
3. Neue Forensoftware ist schon länger in Arbeit, aber falscher Thread dazu ^^ und Datum können wir bisher nicht nennen, denn nochmal: Es gibt für uns nicht nur PCGH.


----------



## EyRaptor (15. Mai 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> 1. Wir bügeln noch Mixed-Content-Fehler aus, da gibt es noch ein paar. Außerdem stellen wir heute nicht nur PCGH um, sondern auch unsere anderen Seiten. Dauert also alles ein bisschen.
> 2. Sysprofile-Signaturen sind jetzt leider hinfällig, zumindest die Bilder. Wir filtern alle Mixed-Content-Inhalte bzw. biegen die Links auf SSL um - notwendigerweise. Generell werden Bildeinbindungen ab sofort über http hier nicht mehr funktionieren.
> 3. Neue Forensoftware ist schon länger in Arbeit, aber falscher Thread dazu ^^ und Datum können wir bisher nicht nennen, denn nochmal: Es gibt für uns nicht nur PCGH.



Ok, schon zu lesen dass daran gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Bunkasan (15. Mai 2019)

Wow, sogar TLS 1.3... nice one, willkommen in der Gegenwart PCGH!


----------



## Markus Wollny (15. Mai 2019)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Wow, sogar TLS 1.3... nice one, willkommen in der Gegenwart PCGH!



Und unabhängig davon, aber ebenfalls seit kurzem: DNSSec.


----------



## Norisk699 (15. Mai 2019)

Gut, gut!

Aber ehrlich: Wurde aber echt mal Zeit... für eine PC Hardware-Zeitschrift-Internetseite


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Mai 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Läuft auch mit Opera gut.



Sogar mit echtem Opera fehlerfrei, obwohl Presto offiziell nicht unterstützt wird. 
 @technik 

Endlich kann die CIA nicht mehr vorab lesen, was ich posten möchte.


----------



## Khabarak (15. Mai 2019)

Bei mir fehlen oben im Menü die Bilder.
Chrome Browser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Sogar mit echtem Opera fehlerfrei, obwohl Presto offiziell nicht unterstützt wird.
> @technik
> 
> Endlich kann die CIA nicht mehr vorab lesen, was ich posten möchte.




Opera benutzt seit V15 den Chromium als Unterbau.
Presto wurde dann schon abgeschafft.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Mai 2019)

Jep, seit 15 gibts nur noch Cropera. Weswegen ich für alles, was viele Tabs erfordert (z.B. Forum) immer noch auf 12.18 festhänge. Leider machen Vivaldi und Otter nicht ganz die Fortschritte, die ich mir wünschen würde.


----------



## Khabarak (15. Mai 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Jep, seit 15 gibts nur noch Cropera. Weswegen ich für alles, was viele Tabs erfordert (z.B. Forum) immer noch auf 12.18 festhänge. Leider machen Vivaldi und Otter nicht ganz die Fortschritte, die ich mir wünschen würde.



Vivaldi ist vor Kurzem wieder runter geflogen.
Die Lesezeichenverwaltung ist grottig, im vergleich zu Opera.
Jetzt werkelt Firefox als Haupt Browser (Chrome im Büro, weil Corporate).
Aber genug OT.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (15. Mai 2019)

Sehr schön mit https  Vielen Dank ! 

Läuft schön fluffig. Keine Probleme.


----------



## Sdarr82 (15. Mai 2019)

Ich weiß nicht ob es was mit der Umstellung zu tun hat aber seit heute kann ich auf dem Handy keine weiteren Kommentare mehr anzeigen lassen.


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2019)

Sdarr82 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es was mit der Umstellung zu tun hat aber seit heute kann ich auf dem Handy keine weiteren Kommentare mehr anzeigen lassen.


Möglich. Ich schaus mir an.

*Edit* Geht wieder.


----------



## Valdiralita (15. Mai 2019)

Dieser Schritt ist lange überfällig, danke dafür!


----------



## BoMbY (15. Mai 2019)

Und mit den Nachteilen beschäftigt sich wie immer niemand, zum Beispiel dass man damit Caching-Proxies unbrauchbar macht. Und am Ende erweist man dann allen den größten Bärendienst indem man mit AMP selber eine Man-In-The-Middle-Attack einführt, und damit jedes Vertrauen wieder zerstört.


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2019)

Habe eben mal unkonstruktiven Kindergarten entfernt.


----------



## BoMbY (15. Mai 2019)

Ach so: Und warum eigentlich noch SSL und nicht TLS?


----------



## Bunkasan (15. Mai 2019)

BoMbY schrieb:


> Ach so: Und warum eigentlich noch SSL und nicht TLS?



Und warum nicht einfach mal selber schauen, womit tatsächlich genau verschlüsselt wird? (Kleiner Tip, fängt mit TLS an und hört mit 1.3 auf, sofern vom Browser unterstützt)


----------



## Stern1710 (15. Mai 2019)

BoMbY schrieb:


> Ach so: Und warum eigentlich noch SSL und nicht TLS?



Ist eh alles TLS, schau mal z.B auf die Zertifikats-Details. SSL hat sich halt als Name für Verschlüsselung gehalten, auch wenn die Protokolle und Algorithmen dahinter längst aus der TLS-Familie stammen.


----------



## Galaxy90 (15. Mai 2019)

Nice. Jetzt traue ich mich vll auch mal in einem öffentlichen Wlan mich einzuloggen


----------



## BoMbY (15. Mai 2019)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Und warum nicht einfach mal selber schauen, womit tatsächlich genau verschlüsselt wird? (Kleiner Tip, fängt mit TLS an und hört mit 1.3 auf, sofern vom Browser unterstützt)



Weil es nichts daran ändert dass es faktisch falsch ist SSL zu schreiben wenn man TLS meint - SSL ist tot und begraben.


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2019)

https://gutezitate.com/zitate-bilde...alter-verbrauchen-sie-gerd-w-heyse-231934.jpg


----------



## chrisTitanVII (15. Mai 2019)

Coole Sache.

Könntet ihr evtl. noch die Werbebanner Anzeige ändern?
Ihr könnt links und rechts neben dem Artikel wegen mir alles voll pflastern, aber über dem Artikel die Werbeeinblendung schiebt mir immer den Artikel beim lesen nach unten und ich muss wieder suchen wo ich grad war.


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2019)

chrisTitanVII schrieb:


> Coole Sache.
> 
> Könntet ihr evtl. noch die Werbebanner Anzeige ändern?
> Ihr könnt links und rechts neben dem Artikel wegen mir alles voll pflastern, aber über dem Artikel die Werbeeinblendung schiebt mir immer den Artikel beim lesen nach unten und ich muss wieder suchen wo ich grad war.



Threads für Offtopic kapern = böse.


----------



## chrisTitanVII (15. Mai 2019)

Sry. Kommt nicht wieder vor.
Ihr könnt das auch gerne löschen aber vorher evtl. noch aus Versehen intern weiterleiten


----------



## Fawkes (15. Mai 2019)

Nur rund ein Jahr nach der Deadline kommt hier SSL? Das ging ja fix.


----------



## xNeo92x (15. Mai 2019)

Wieso eigentlich Comodo und nicht Let's Encrypt?


----------



## CiD (15. Mai 2019)

Na, weil Cloudflare und so.... 



> If you enable Cloudflare for your domain name and set the SSL settings to *Flexible, Full or Full (Strict)* then the connection between the visitor and the Cloudflare servers will be encrypted. The encryption is done via a Comodo multidomain SSL which the Cloudflare service will *automatically* issue for your domain name.
> 
> Since your visitors are actually connecting to Cloudflare servers and not to your hosting account server, it is normal for the Comodo SSL to show in their browser and not the one you may have on your webhost server.



*@Topic:*
Super Sache, schön das ihr eine Lösung gefunden habt. Scheint ja bisher alles zu fluppen...props an das Team. Danke für eure Mühe!


----------



## xNeo92x (15. Mai 2019)

CiD schrieb:


> Na, weil Cloudflare und so....




Let's Encrypt Zertifikate hinter CloudFlare installieren - WeLaunch


----------



## CiD (15. Mai 2019)

*@xNeo92x:* Einfach unnötig diesen zusätzlichen Aufwand zu betreiben wenn der CDN Provider den Service inkl. zusätzlicher Features gleich kostenlos mit anbietet!  Von welcher legitimen und vertrauenswürdigen CA das Zertifikat nun beglaubigt wird ist doch völlig bums. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## _Streuner_ (15. Mai 2019)

Besser spät als nie 😉


----------



## keinnick (15. Mai 2019)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Let's Encrypt Zertifikate hinter CloudFlare installieren - WeLaunch


Siehst Du doch selbst, dass das nicht ganz ohne ist. Warum also Lets Encrypt nutzen wenn es nicht "out of the box" funktioniert? Hier geht es offensichtlich nicht darum, mal eben einen Webserver auf einem Raspberry Pi abzusichern. Sonst wäre Cloudflare nicht im Spiel.


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Mai 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Endlich kann die CIA nicht mehr vorab lesen, was ich posten möchte.



 Ich wäre mir nicht so sicher, ihr nutzt leider Cloudflare und das ist schon an sich quasi ein MIM (revers Proxy) Das zertifikat ist ja auch von XXXX.cloudflaressl.com ausgestellt ;)
 Aber immerhin ist jetzt die Verbindung bis zum Cloudflare node gut gesichert und man kann offenes Wlan nutzen! Vielen Dank auch von mir @Zam

EDIT: ch47 hat mich schon korrigiert, da PCGH das Cloudflarenetwerk nutzt, hat ihr node ein Zertifikat von Comodo - sorry hab das übersehen.


----------



## cht47 (15. Mai 2019)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Ich wäre mir nicht so sicher, ihr nutzt leider Cloudflare und das ist schon an sich quasi ein MIM (revers Proxy) Das zertifikat ist ja auch von XXXX.cloudflaressl.com ausgestellt
> Aber immerhin ist jetzt die Verbindung bis zum Cloudflare node gut gesichert und man kann offenes Wlan nutzen! Vielen Dank auch von mir @Zam



Das Zertifikat ist VON Comodo ausgestellt, FÜR ssl415893.cloudflaressl.com + *.pcgameshardware.com und pcgameshardware.com.

Die Kosten für Wildcard hätte ich mir gespart, ein SAN reicht ja aber vielleicht gehts bei Cloudflare auch nicht anders.



Bitte nehmt doch die TLS 1.0 Unterstützung raus, selbst in Unternehmensanwendungen wird das nicht mehr unterstützt. Auch die Cipher Suits sind alles andere als optimal. 

Hier mal ne kleine Hilfe: Generate Mozilla Security Recommended Web Server Configuration Files


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2019)

Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, und das wurde auch erwähnt, bei jeder Anpassung dieser Art geht es bei uns nicht nur um PCGH.


----------



## ryev (15. Mai 2019)

ja gz!


----------



## Markus Wollny (16. Mai 2019)

keinnick schrieb:


> Siehst Du doch selbst, dass das nicht ganz ohne ist. Warum also Lets Encrypt nutzen wenn es nicht "out of the box" funktioniert? Hier geht es offensichtlich nicht darum, mal eben einen Webserver auf einem Raspberry Pi abzusichern. Sonst wäre Cloudflare nicht im Spiel.



Tatsächlich nutzen wir auf unseren Origin-Servern LetsEncrypt - auch die Verbindung vom Origin zum CloudFlare-CDN ist somit also vollständig verschlüsselt. Um die CloudFlare-Zertifikate aber durch LetsEncrypt zu ersetzen, so dass die Clients direkt das LE-Cert zu sehen bekommen, müssten wir regelmäßig das erneuerte LE-Zertifikat auf CloudFlare ersetzen - das ist eine zusätzliche Fehlerquelle, erhöht die Komplexität unnötigerweise und bringt keinerlei Sicherheitsgewinn.

Hinzu kommt, dass die Nutzung der CloudFlare-Certs auch einen kleinen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil für den ziemlich teuren TLS-Handshake mit sich bringt - da ein wirklich gewaltiger Anteil des Internets mittlerweile durch CloudFlare läuft, besteht eine gute Chance, dass ein Client den hinteren Teil der Cert-Chain bereits kürzlich geprüft hat, zudem ist die Infrastruktur der CloudFlare-Zertifizierungschain besser ausgebaut, und somit kann die Verbindung schneller aufgebaut werden. In einem Geschwindigkeitstest haben wir festgestellt, dass initiale Aufrufe über TLS auf einen unserer Hosts mit LetsEncrypt-Zertifikat direkt ohne CloudFlare je nach Geolocation bis zu 180ms langsamer sind als mit CloudFlare-Cert und trotz des Umwegs über den CloudFlare-Reverse-Proxy. Nicht unbedingt intuitiv, da auch LetsEncrypt-Zertifikate weit verbreitet sind, aber zumindest bei unserem Test spricht einiges für CloudFlare.


----------



## Markus Wollny (16. Mai 2019)

cht47 schrieb:


> Bitte nehmt doch die TLS 1.0 Unterstützung raus, selbst in Unternehmensanwendungen wird das nicht mehr unterstützt. Auch die Cipher Suits sind alles andere als optimal.
> 
> Hier mal ne kleine Hilfe: Generate Mozilla Security Recommended Web Server Configuration Files



Die SSL-Konfiguration für die Edge-Server obliegt CloudFlare, da haben wir keine Einflussmöglichkeit, die richtet sich allerdings grundsätzlich nach best practice. Nicht einmal die Deutsche Bank oder Wikipedia deaktivieren TLS 1.0. 

Auch die Konfiguration unserer Origin-Server (Traffic von uns zu CloudFlare) richtet sich danach - es gibt leider noch ein paar Bots und Crawler, die wir aus Gründen dulden müssen; als News-Webseite mit eher wenig sensiblem Traffic (wir sind weder eine Bank, noch WikiLeaks, wickeln auch keinerlei Zahlungsverkehr über unsere eigenen Hosts ab) wollen wir außerdem ältere Clients nicht unnötigerweise aussperren. Die TLS 1.3 Suites sind alle sicher, bei TLS 1.2 haben wir eine Präferenz nach Sicherheit und Performance gesetzt - die erste schwächere Suite kommt erst an dritter Stelle, so ziemlich alle für normale User relevanten Clients werden sicher schon vorher bedient, unsichere Suites sind allesamt deaktiviert.

Viele Grüße

  Markus

Zur Ergänzung: SSL Server Test: www.pcgameshardware.de (Powered by Qualys SSL Labs) - gibt uns ein A-Rating (wie auch unseren Kollegen bei golem.de), insofern denke ich, dass wir (bzw. CloudFlare für uns) die Hausaufgaben hinsichtlich der Ciphers soweit zufriedenstellend gemacht haben. Wir werden nach erfolgreichem Abschluss der Testphase dann auch HSTS anschalten, was die allgemeine Sicherheit der Verbindung noch weiter erhöht.

Noch eine Ergänzung zur Verteilung der TLS-Versionen bei pcgameshardware.de über die letzten 24 Stunden:
TLS 1.0:     27.291 Requests
TLS 1.1:      3.580 Requests
TLS 1.2:  4.950.228 Requests
TLS 1.3: 10.554.392 Requests

0,18% sind vielleicht nicht viel, aber dennoch ein Grund, das nicht abzuschalten.


----------



## cht47 (16. Mai 2019)

Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Die SSL-Konfiguration für die Edge-Server obliegt CloudFlare, da haben wir keine Einflussmöglichkeit, die richtet sich allerdings grundsätzlich nach best practice. Nicht einmal die Deutsche Bank oder Wikipedia deaktivieren TLS 1.0.
> 
> Auch die Konfiguration unserer Origin-Server (Traffic von uns zu CloudFlare) richtet sich danach - es gibt leider noch ein paar Bots und Crawler, die wir aus Gründen dulden müssen; als News-Webseite mit eher wenig sensiblem Traffic (wir sind weder eine Bank, noch WikiLeaks, wickeln auch keinerlei Zahlungsverkehr über unsere eigenen Hosts ab) wollen wir außerdem ältere Clients nicht unnötigerweise aussperren. Die TLS 1.3 Suites sind alle sicher, bei TLS 1.2 haben wir eine Präferenz nach Sicherheit und Performance gesetzt - die erste schwächere Suite kommt erst an dritter Stelle, so ziemlich alle für normale User relevanten Clients werden sicher schon vorher bedient, unsichere Suites sind allesamt deaktiviert.
> 
> ...



"Nicht einmal die Deutsche Bank oder Wikipedia deaktivieren TLS 1.0. " Schlechteste Beispiele, Deutsche Bank ist ja...  Wikipedia nun ja.. Mediawiki steckt ja auch noch in 2005 fest.

Wir haben ein A+ Rating, ok wir haben auch höhere Ansprüche an Sicherheit. Allerdings haben wir nicht mal mehr TLS 1.1 aktiv und das obwohl viele Kunden noch den IE nutzen. Best Practice würde ich TLS 1.0 aber wirklich nicht nennen. 

Can I use... Support tables for HTML5, CSS3, etc

Aber gut ihr seid auf anderer Seite auf Crawler und Bots angewiesen.. denn nur davon können die 27.291 Requests kommen ^^

Ein A Rating ist aber auch schon Klasse!

Freut mich auf jeden Fall das die Verschlüsselung funktioniert und hoffe das mein Passwort nicht im Klartext gespeichert ist ^^


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2019)

cht47 schrieb:


> Aber gut ihr seid auf anderer Seite auf Crawler und Bots angewiesen.. denn nur davon können die 27.291 Requests kommen ^^





cht47 schrieb:


> und hoffe das mein Passwort nicht im Klartext gespeichert ist ^^


----------



## CiD (16. Mai 2019)

cht47 schrieb:


> hoffe das mein Passwort nicht im Klartext gespeichert ist ^^


Das klebt als Signatur am HMAC mit dran.


----------



## Markus Wollny (21. Mai 2019)

cht47 schrieb:


> Wir haben ein A+ Rating, ok wir haben auch höhere Ansprüche an Sicherheit.



Seit der Aktivierung von HSTS heute ist unser Rating bei SSLLabs nun ebenfalls auf A+.


----------

